# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Διακόπτης κουδουνιού Legrand (καίγεται συνεχώς το λαμπάκι)

## lolosidis

Παιδιά, τα φώτα σας!

Έχω βαρεθεί να αντικαθιστώ (και να πληρώνω) για νέα λαμπάκια μπουτόν του κουδουνιού της εξώπορτάς μου, καθώς καίγονται πραγματικά πολύ συχνά (διάρκεια ζωής από 15 μέρες έως 3 μήνες). Έχω αντικαταστήσει και ολόκληρο το μπουτόν πρόσφατα αλλά το πρόβλημα επιμένει. Τί μπορεί να συμβαίνει;

Αν βοηθάει, αυτή είναι η λυχνία: https://www.skroutz.gr/s/19887315/Ga...l?from=catspan

----------


## klik

Πιθανον λαθος επιλογη μετασχηματιστη ή.... συνδεση χωρις μετασχηματιστη!  :Smile:

----------

lolosidis (16-05-21)

----------


## Panoss

Για κάποιο λόγο δεν γίνεται περιορισμός ρεύματος.
Οπότε σε σειρά με τη λυχνία βάλε μια αντίσταση π.χ. 100Ωμ.:

----------

lolosidis (16-05-21)

----------


## αλπινιστης

Ειναι εντυπωσιακο οτι γραφει 15mA και την πουλανε ως 1mA.

Παιζει να κανεις καμια μετρηση τασης / ρευματος??

----------


## vasilllis

> Ειναι εντυπωσιακο οτι γραφει 15mA και την πουλανε ως 1mA.
> 
> Παιζει να κανεις καμια μετρηση τασης / ρευματος??


Αυτή στην εικόνα είναι 8-12v.


Το κουδουνι και ο μετασχηματιστής του ποια είναι;

----------


## lolosidis

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις και τις συμβουλές.

 Μετά από έρευνα και μετρήσεις διαπίστωσα ότι ο μετασχηματιστής του κουδουνιού (ονομαστικής ισχύος 15V) έστελνε στο λαμπάκι 18,5V!
Δεδομένου, λοιπόν, ότι το λαμπάκι του μπουτόν είναι 8-12V, θεωρώ ότι ο μετασχηματιστής έκανε τη ζημιά.

Σε πρώτη φάση αντικατέστησα το κουδούνι με νέο που διαθέτει μετασχηματιστή 8V και μέχρι στιγμής δουλεύει κανονικά.
Εύχομαι αυτή να ήταν και η λύση στο πρόβλημα. Θα επανέλθω αν κάτι πάει στραβά.

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι!  :Wink:

----------

mikemtb73 (19-05-21)

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις και τις συμβουλές.
> 
>  Μετά από έρευνα και μετρήσεις διαπίστωσα ότι ο μετασχηματιστής του κουδουνιού (ονομαστικής ισχύος 15V) έστελνε στο λαμπάκι 18,5V!
> Δεδομένου, λοιπόν, ότι το λαμπάκι του μπουτόν είναι 8-12V, θεωρώ ότι ο μετασχηματιστής έκανε τη ζημιά.
> 
> Σε πρώτη φάση αντικατέστησα το κουδούνι με νέο που διαθέτει μετασχηματιστή 8V και μέχρι στιγμής δουλεύει κανονικά.
> Εύχομαι αυτή να ήταν και η λύση στο πρόβλημα. Θα επανέλθω αν κάτι πάει στραβά.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


Ονομαστικής τάσης θα ήθελες να πεις.

----------


## lolosidis

> Ονομαστικής τάσης θα ήθελες να πεις.


Προφανώς. Μιας και δεν έχω ιδέα από αυτά.  :Very Happy:

----------

